# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Cyril Takayama

## ZAFER

Buenísimo.


http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=EhmktXogtFw

----------


## Rosenkreuz

si, buenisimo  :Smile1:  

PD: en todo caso no se entiende el bal bla xD

----------


## runnerbcn

A mi el que me deja  :shock:  siempre que lo veo es el del salero que atraviesa la mesa de cristal.

Saludos.

----------


## The Black Prince

Sabeis si ha publicado sus juegos en algún formato?

----------


## Cuasimago

> A mi el que me deja Shocked siempre que lo veo es el del salero que atraviesa la mesa de cristal.


Y el de la carta en la pecera es una autentica pasada. No sé como hace este tipo su magia, pero es una  gozada de ver.

----------


## elmagopi

Ya que el tema ha sido abierto con el vídeo de la carta en la botella, ¿qué os parece si entre todos aporamos ideas e intentamos averiguar cómo va el juego? Una vez lo hice en otro foro y funcionó. Conseguimos averiguar un juego de gran impacto. Ahí dejo la propuesta a ver qué os parece. Saludos.

----------


## Potamito

El efecto es buenísimo, pero más que el efecto que realizan me llama la atención la marca del Vino, es Chileno!! , no creí que nuestro vino llegase tan lejos.. jejej  :D 

Saludos

----------


## elmagopi

Hombre, manda narices si en un vídeo de magia expuesto en un foro de magia lo que te llame la atención sea el vino. Bueno, a lo que voy, ¿alguien tiene alguna ligerísima idea de cómo va, o sabe algo? Saludos.

----------


## martamagika

mira que me prometi no contestar a ningun hilo y leer pacientemente todos los interesantes pero hombre tocar a mi potamito.... lo que manda narices es intentar que aqui vayamos destapando el juego entre todos aqui a la vista de  all the world ( en caso de que alguien pudiese claro) si quieres te dejo el telefono de cyril y se lo preguntas directamente...

----------


## elmagopi

En primer lugar marta, te estás confundiendo conmigo. En segundo lugar no recuerdo haberte faltado el respeto como tú pareces estar haciéndolo, y digo pareces, lo que me refiero es que da esa sensación, no que así sea. En tercer lugar, no estoy diciendo que aquel que lo sepa lo exponga  y así lo sepamos todos. Lo que estoy diciendo es que entre todos los que no sepamos el juego, repito, LOS QUE NO SABEMOS EL JUEGO (yo el primero) intentemos comentar y/o debatir sobre este juego, para que aunque no saquemos nada en claro, por lo menos estrujemos un poco el coco sobre magia, más en concreto sobre este juego. Eso es lo que he querido decir. Si quisiera saber el juego directamente preguntaría: ¿alguien me puede decir cómo va ese juego?, y no lo he hecho, porque realmente no me gusta que me den las cosas en bandeja. En la medida de lo posible, me gusta resolverlas por mí mismo.


Por otro lado, pido disculpas a potamito, y sólo a potamito porque es el que ha podido sentire ofendido por la forma en que he redactado mi mensaje. Sólo he querido decir que este es un foro de magia, no de vino. Respeto mucho a todos aquellos que les guste el vino.


Y a ti, martamagika, con todos mis respetos y educación, por favor, háblame bien otra vez, que yo también te voy a hablar bien. No he querido faltar a tu potamito, y si lo ha parecido lo siento, pero la realidad es que no ha sido así. Y no quiero que me des ningún teléfono. Cuando lo quiera ya lo pediré.


Gracias.

----------


## Cuasimago

> Hombre, manda narices si en un vídeo de magia expuesto en un foro de magia lo que te llame la atención sea el vino


Bueno.., ya tenemos el primer paso para destripar el juego:

1º.- Necesitamos una botella de vino Chileno.
2º.- Necesitamos un par de chinos.
3º.- Necesitamos una baraja bicycle.
3º.- (Seguid aportando ideas, a ver si entre todos podemos llegar a averiguar todos los datos.., tipo de vino, cosecha, año de embotellado, uva utilizada, tiempo de envejecimiento... etc)
4º.- Nos leemos las normas del foro, hacemos un empalme y descargamos en cualquiera de los mensajes aportados por potamito en este foro.

A partir de aqui, ya me pierdo un poco. Puede que se deba a que no entiendo muy bien el Japones o a que yo he intentado hacer el juego con un vino de Albariño. El caso es que no me sale. 
A ver si entre todos...

----------


## letang

Una pregunta inocente:
¿Para qué queréis saber como se hace?

----------


## Potamito

Marta... muchisimas gracias!!

Respecto a ti elmagopi, hagamos de este foro algo amigable y entrenido para todos? te parece?

Sigamos destripando el juego Cuasimago, que ya casi llegamos!! jajajaaj

Saludos para todos!!!

----------


## elmagopi

letang, el juego quisiera saberlo para hacerlo, sólo por eso. Y me gustaría si alguien sabe en qué libro sale (o algo así) que dijera qué libro es, así nadie tendría que revelar nada en el foro.


Por otro lado, potamito, yo no estoy haciedo nada en el foro que no sea amigable, al menos mi intención es esa. La que no parece hacer algo amigable es martamagika que fue la que empezó a increparme con algo que no tenía razón cuando yo sólo te hice un simple comentario que para nada iba con malicia, y yo le respondí con educación, y lo seguiré haciendo.

Un saludo.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Una pregunta inocente:
> ¿Para qué queréis saber como se hace?


Más que el saber en si, es saber que si algún dia me interesara tendría el efecto "disponible".Quizás el metodo es sencillisimo(hablo en general no de este efecto) y vale la pena comprarlo.No se, yo veo almenos este video y le voy siguiendo lo que hace, lo que hay un punto que hay cambios de camara que no facilitan un seguimiento, aunque realmente lo que me interesa realmente no sería el metodo(en este caso).

Un abrazo,

----------


## elmagopi

Aldo Colombini dice que el espectador paga por lo que ve, y no por lo que no ve. Por otro lado, claro que lo que menos interesa es el método. Lo que nos interesa, a menos a mí como mago, me interesa el efecto. Evidentemente no tengo efecto si no tengo método. Y juegos como este merece la pena practicarlo, comprarlo, meterle horas, etc. Así lo defino yo. Si yo veo un efecto que me apasiona, como es e caso, tengo el derecho como mago de saberlo, aprenderlo, practicarlo, meterle horas, buscar pros y contras, etc. Por supuesto también pienso que no tengo ningún derecho, ni yo ni nadie, de que me lo den todo hecho. Prefiero que me digan dónde está publicado o dónde lo venden y ser yo el que se mueve y busca la información. QUIERO REITERAR que no quiero que me lo expliquen ni nada parecido. Si a una persona que pasa hambre le damos un pez, comerá un día. Si le damos una caña de pescar, comerá toda la vida. Para que me entendáis, yo busco la caña, no el pez. Quiero dejar claro ese matiz. No quiero que nadie malinterprete mis palabras.

Un saludo mágico para todos.

----------


## letang

Ok, lo que me suponía.

Quiero saberlo para hacerlo yo.

Cuando se nos acaba Nada x Aquí para fusilar ideas hay que tirar de Youtube.

Pues mira que en España ya tenemos a alguien haciendo lo mismo y podría decir que de forma más espectacular ¡Camilo Vázquez!. En una botellita de Whisky. Sin mesas extrañas, sacando la botella del bolsillo de su chaqueta.

Copio y pego parte de un mensaje que escribí en este hilo http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=12214 :




> Alguien alguna vez quería comprarse el "head drop" y le contesté diciendo si tenía un repertorio a la altura de ese efecto para mantener su listón.
> Si sólo sabes 3 jueguitos básicos con cartas ¿para qué vas a hacer la menmonicosis? Sí, es un efecto de la hostia, pero después no te puedes mantener en ese nivel, y todo lo que hagas será inútil, has perdido todos los demás juegos que podrías hacer por hacer un sólo juego impresionante (vale, me podéis decir que eso puede verse de otra manera, que puede haber un mago que sólo haga un único juego en su vida y sea lo máximo ya está... vale, pero espero que entiendan a qué me refiero).
> 
> David Copperfield vuela. Claro, porque ha llegado a ese nivel.
> Si David Copperfield solamente volara pues vale, es gracioso, pero no sería quien es. David Copperfield vuela, y además atraviesa la muralla china, y además hace predicciones de la hostia, y hace unos ases Mc donalds tremendos, y una nieve auténtica...
> 
> Así que la cosa es fácil. Este tipo de pregutnas no se responden, y ni siquiera se deberían hacer, porque duelen un poco a la vista.


Para el caso lo mismo:
Las ansias de tener el juego más espectacular que hayamos visto, para poder decir que nosotros también lo hacemos, para poder tener en nuestras manos los mejores juegos.
Eso sí... destruyendo completamente la originalidad...

Allá ustedes

----------


## The Black Prince

Si va por mi, como te he enviado por mp.No quiero hacerlo ni tan siquiera es mi estilo de magia y no tengo el nivel para presentar cosas así.Simplemente era una pregunta por curiosidad.Si tu haces una carta rota y recompuesta también estás haciendo un efecto de otra persona, y eso no es un crimen.Otra cosa está en hacerlo sin tener el nivel en el cual tienes toda la razón con lo que dices.

Un abrazo,

P.D:Edito porque quedó todo aclarado por mp.

----------


## Potamito

> ...Por otro lado, potamito, yo no estoy haciedo nada en el foro que no sea amigable, al menos mi intención es esa. La que no parece hacer algo amigable es martamagika que fue la que empezó a increparme con algo que no tenía razón cuando yo sólo te hice un simple comentario que para nada iba con malicia, y yo le respondí con educación, y lo seguiré haciendo.


Hey Hey.. paremos por favor? Marta no ha hecho nada en forma irrespetuosa o no amigable, al contrario... porfavor, hablemos por privado...

Chaup

----------


## elmagopi

> Iniciado por elmagopi
> 
> ...Por otro lado, potamito, yo no estoy haciedo nada en el foro que no sea amigable, al menos mi intención es esa. La que no parece hacer algo amigable es martamagika que fue la que empezó a increparme con algo que no tenía razón cuando yo sólo te hice un simple comentario que para nada iba con malicia, y yo le respondí con educación, y lo seguiré haciendo.
> 
> 
> Hey Hey.. paremos por favor? Marta no ha hecho nada en forma irrespetuosa o no amigable, al contrario... porfavor, hablemos por privado...
> 
> Chaup




Potamito, marta fue la primera que no hizo las cosas por privado. Eso en primer lugar. Y en segundo lugar, sí que hizo algo irrespetuoso. Me dijo que lo que mandaba narices era que yo pretendiera destapar un juego de Ciryl Takayama, delante de todo el mundo. Y potamito, yo nunca he pretendido eso.

REPITO DELANTE DE TODO EL MUNDO. Que yo no quiero destripar ningún juego. Que lo único que quiero es aprenderlo. ¿Hay algo de malo en eso? Yo no quiero decir que hago uno de los mejores juegos que he visto. Yo lo que quiero es hacerlo. Haber si tenemos claro esto.

----------


## KOTKIN

Cyril me parece un mago magnifico. Me alegra encontrarme ahora con un post en el que se hable de el y además: bién.

Destapar un truco y hacerlo logicamente es copiar. A no ser que el efecto ya exista al alcance de todos. Me encanta no saberlo, pues me encanta ilusionarme.

----------


## Nadir

La técnica de este mago me parece un poco mediocre. Tanto en el juego de la pecera como en éste (el mismo juego en realidad), solo tiene un punto técnico crítico, de no mucha dificultad, y no lo solventa con demasiada soltura.

----------


## runnerbcn

Pues a mí, que estoy directamente relacionado con el mundo del vino, me vendría de perlas saber hacer este juego.

Saludos.

----------


## iscariote

> La técnica de este mago me parece un poco mediocre. Tanto en el juego de la pecera como en éste (el mismo juego en realidad), solo tiene un punto técnico crítico, de no mucha dificultad, y no lo solventa con demasiada soltura.


Pues a mi no me parece un mago mediocre en absoluto y en ningún aspecto (excepto en la presentación hablada, no sé japonés y no puedo opinar)

----------


## Nadir

Analiza su técnica... observa sus manos... 
Lo he vuelto a ver y me sigue pareciendo un juego comercial realizado con una técnica algo mediocre.

----------


## Rosenkreuz

> El efecto es buenísimo, pero más que el efecto que realizan me llama la atención la marca del Vino, es Chileno!! , no creí que nuestro vino llegase tan lejos.. jejej  :D 
> 
> Saludos


siiiii!!! "casillero del diablo" jajajajja

------------------

yo pienso q es algo parecido al juego de la moneda en la botella (no se como se hace pero algo tiene q ver). lo otro, si se fijan al principio luego de revolver las cartas le pasa el mazo al personaje de al lado y luego acerca su mano a la botella o a la bolsa, ahi se ve algo medio raro.

por ahi va?

----------


## Potamito

Ves elmagopi... hay más gente que me apoya!!  :D 

Saludos

----------


## Salduba

Pues para la gente que no puede dormir porque no sabe como realizar el juego de la carta en la botella, les dire que no sirve de nada saberlo si no te gastas pasta. Sabiendo como se hace le hecho unos 2000 euros al juego.

Para mi Cyril es buenisimo, un buen manipulador, partiendo que empezo de vagabundo por las calles de tokio, un tio al que nadie le ha dado nada hecho.  Terminara haciendo magia de escenario a lo Marvey o Mcbride, de hecho, ya ha dejado la magia de cerca para dedicarse mas a la magia teatral

saludos

----------


## Blakito

> Hombre, manda narices si en un vídeo de magia expuesto en un foro de magia lo que te llame la atención sea el vino
> 			
> 		
> 
> Bueno.., ya tenemos el primer paso para destripar el juego:
> 
> 1º.- Necesitamos una botella de vino Chileno.
> 2º.- Necesitamos un par de chinos.
> 3º.- Necesitamos una baraja bicycle.
> ...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Buenísimo este post jajajja.

----------


## Leto

Aun reconociendo que este tio es espectacular (no solo por este efecto),

Para los magos españoles es un efecto conocido....

Sin tanta complicación, a mi me gusta más el efecto de Camilo (super Camilo!) de la carta firmada en la botellita de whisky, mucho más directo lo cual, en mi modesta opinión, lo hace más espectacular.

Seguro que hay alguna conferencia en el "underground" magico de la SEI, para los interesados.

Saludos!

----------


## ismago

potamito otro mas que se suma jajaa
el vino es chileno  8-) nunca pense que llegaria tan lejos..

buenisimo el juego.. Ojala alguno logre aserlo   :Wink:

----------


## magomago

> Si yo veo un efecto que me apasiona, como es el caso, tengo el derecho como mago de saberlo, aprenderlo, practicarlo, meterle horas, buscar pros y contras, etc.


Pues creo que esto depende de opiniones , no quiero entrar en otras polemicas que tiene este hilo pero ¿Por que te crees con todo el derecho de saberlo y aprenderlo?.
Tu inventas un efecto , no quieres comercializarlo y decides no contárselo a nadie , ¿Crees que te haria gracia que la gente empezara a hacerlo sin haberlo tu comercializado? y ya de paso pues una vez que lo haces unas cuantas veces , explicas en youtube el metodo de dicho efecto (Alguien seguro que creerá que tiene el derecho a hacerlo) y así de paso nos cargamos completamente el efecto.

----------


## Mago Aranda

ciryl  :Confused: .nunca me sorprendio este mago...  mejor copperfield.

----------


## Cuasimago

> ciryl .nunca me sorprendio este mago... mejor copperfield.


Hombre, claro.... pero de aquí a Roma.
No tienen comparación, pero una cosa no quita la otra.
El tal Cirilo, es un buen mago. Por lo poco que he visto de el, repite el mismo efecto en varios juegos. Pero para mi, lo hace bien. Lo que pasa es que Copperfield es... Muy bueno, cojonudo, sublime, o sea. Todo un maestro.

----------


## cuenk

Yo realmente no he visto mucho de Copperfield y la verdad, nose si domina todos los ámbitos de la magia, desconozco sus habilidades para la magia de cerca por ejemplo, pero es un personaje muy mediático y lo que he visto y oido de él en televisión, radio, etc. es practicamente todo relacionado con grandes ilusiones muy preparadas, cosas realmente imposibles, que pueden resultar muy atractivas de ver pero para los que nos gusta la prestidigitación, la auténtica habilidad del mago para engañar, no es precisamente lo mejor que se puede ver. Me explico, hacer desaparecer la estatua de la libertad... pues que quieres que te diga... no me atrae verlo y no le veo mérito. Ahora bien, ya he dicho que no conozco sus habilidades como cartomago y lo que más se ha oido de él son cosas similares a esa. Probablemente más de uno piense... que ignorante, quizá sea asi, pero me limito a juzgar en base a lo que sé de cada uno, y me quedo con Cyril. Igual tengo que ver más magia de Copperfield, pero magia no teatro.

----------


## Cuasimago

Copperfield domina todas las ramas de la magia. Es muy buen Cartomago (el juego de los cuatro ases es tremendo) y vende su espectáculo a lo grande.

En cuanto al teatro, creo que todo mago que se precie debe tener un toque teatral en su actuación. Al menos los que yo he visto, actuan cuando hacen magia. Es parte de la misdirecction.

Copperfield es el David Beckham de la magia. Lo tiene todo y además sabe hacer su oficio a la perfección.

Intenta ver alguna actuación de  Copperfield, porque son para disfrutar de verdad.  :P
Y para muestra un botón. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm3EWeaEgvM

----------


## JASON555

la verdad me sorprende leer que cyril no es muy bueno, a mi parecer es el mejor mago actual (no hablo de historia ni de que nos olvidemos de kaps o cosas asi sino como ahora en EU es criss ángel)no se si alguno ha visto sus últimos especiales? el de la carta en la botella fue creo en el 2003 o algo asi lo que saco ahora es algo muy interesante que nos abre los ojos de lo que es la magia moderna, es cierto la televisión hace maravillas y depronto tengan mil asesores pero los conceptos que el maneja son muy superiores a los que maneja criss ángel o David blaine (a todos ahí que respetar por que si salen en la tele y son famosos es por que tienen algo si no saldriamos todos) los tiene por que lleva mas de treinta años en esto haciendo magia escénica ahora es que hace magia en la calle que es lo que lo llevo al estrellato hace unos quince años (bueno yo tengo 23 pero son cosas que me cuentan )  el le rogaba a los grandes magos que lo llevaran a congresos y cosas asi y hoy oigo de esos grandes magos solo felicitaciones para alguien que se lo esta ganando y de quien si sigue como va puede borrar a cualquiera por la humildad que tiene.

pd: ya se que  muchos me tiraran palos me botaran flechas botella jejeje de todo que estoy loco y no se que mas pero que es tipo es grande lo es por algo dicen que es el que ocupara la silla del señor David copperfield

----------


## Blakito

> la verdad me sorprende leer que cyril no es muy bueno, a mi parecer es el mejor mago actual


Yo creo que Cuasimago no dice que sea malo, simplemente, que Copperfield...es...Copperfield   :Smile1:  .A que Cyril no te escapa de unas bombas de Alcatraz  :Lol:   :Lol:  ?




> criss ángel o David blaine (a todos ahí que respetar por que si salen en la tele y son famosos es por que tienen algo si no saldriamos todos)


Que tienen?Yo diría que enchufe   :Lol:   :Lol:  , o un papá productor....  :Wink:  

:mrgreen: Saudos

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo a Cyril no lo he visto en directo me parece bueno de los videos que le vi, pero de ahí a decir que es un máquina...complicado.A Copperfield lo vi cuando vino a Barcelona y fué sencillamente BRUTAL, ya no sus grandes ilusiones.Recuerdo que se metia entre el público y hacía una rosa de origami, subitamente una especie de flash al hacer un pase con la mano y pam en la mano de la chica aparecía una rosa.Si tuviese que escoger un efecto sería ese.

----------


## JASON555

entre gustos no ahí disgustos yo a copperfield también lo vi cuando vino a mi país por alla en el 2000 es lo mejor que he visto en vivo por show por el angel de el por todo y eh tenido la oportunidad de ver a varios de los grandes en espectáculos norm nielsen, kevin james (este ultimo el creador del efecto de la rosa que hace copperfield) en fin y de los de cerca como tamariz, lavand etc, lo de los magos que tienen papa producctor y todo eso pues la verdad creo que son mas bien mitos de la gente bien o mal con dinero o sin el para ser un mago y mantenerce en la  television toca tener mas que un canal, ni el mismo copperfield puede subir al esenario a su alumno y todos tenemos que aplaudir, que ellos no sean magos para magos y aveces hagan lo que muchos dicen tonterias y cosas que no sirven pues...... yo creo que el mago es del publico y si la gente dice que es bueno debe tener algo como digo mis amigos ven videos de el señor juan tamariz (con el respeto que se merece por que es un grande) y de blaine y dicen que blaine si es mago yo como mago digo que estan locos pues tamariz  sabe mil millones y mucho mas que el pero bueno al mago lo contrata el publico y como dice el dicho el cliente siempre tiene la razon, por eso digo lo del el principio entre gustos no ahi disgustos y a mi me sigue gustando el asiatico mucho mas que otros.

----------


## The Black Prince

A mi la cartomagia de blaine menos alguna cosa muy puntual me parece bastante mala.Tecnicamente correctito, pero macho es soso pero soso soso soso soso soso soso soso, lo mejor que le he visto es carta firmada en botella de cerveza(que se está bebiendo el espectador).

En fin,

----------


## iscariote

Ya estamos con lo de si no se quien es mejor o peor. ¿cuántos juegos de copperfiel habeis visto (cartomagia claro)?

----------


## elmagopi

Parece ser que una de dos, o no se me entiende o no me explico bien. Yo no estoy hablando de destripar el juego. Si yo quiero hacer un juego (y digo quiero hacer un juego) y no se cómo se hace, lo más normal no es que pregunte cómo se hace (porque no lo estoy preguntando), sino que pregunto si alguien sabe dónde está explicado para yo moverme y averiguarlo, no que me lo den todo hecho.

Para magomago:

No es que me crea con todo el derecho de aprenderlo. Es que todo el mundo tiene derecho a aprender algo para luego hacerlo. ¿O es que acaso pensáis que mi idea es saberlo para publicarlo en youtube, destriparlo, contárselo al primero que me lo pregunte, etc? Pues por si no lo sabíais, la respuesta es no.

Por otro lado, si yo creo un efecto y no quiero comercializarlo, independientemente de que me guste o no, veo muy normal que la gente lo quiera aprender y quiera hacerlo. Es como si un buen cantante saca a la venta un buen disco. Él no va a querer, pero no podrá impedir que la piratería se encargue de vender copias ilegales de su disco. Yo no quiero saber el juego para venderlo, para no hacerlo o para explicárselo a otros magos. No se si lo sabéis, pero yo vivo de la magia (como muchos otros) y me tomo la magia mucho más en serio que lo que os pueda parecer. Y si quiero saber el juego, es para hacerlo, porque me parece verdaderamente mágico e impactante. Si no lo encuentro por ningún lado, me aguantaré y no lo haré. Si veo que lo venden, procuraré comprarlo; y todo eso. Pero nadie me puede obligar a no querer saberlo. La magia es para verla o para hacerla. Yo la hago. Y cada mago decide si quiere hacer magia de cerca, de escenario, sombras chinescas, magia cómica, etc. La magia que yo hago y que he querido hacer desde hace casi diez años es la magia de cerca. ¿Que no me lo queréis decir, lo sepáis o no? Pues vale, yo lo entiendo y lo respeto por encima de todo, como mago y como persona. Pero que alguien (y no va por todos) pretenda quitarme el derecho a saber un determinado juego, no me parece nada bien. De la misma manera que no me parecería bien (puesto que no lo haría) que yo le quitara el derecho a otra persona a saber un juego que haga yo.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Ya estamos con lo de si no se quien es mejor o peor. ¿cuántos juegos de copperfiel habeis visto (cartomagia claro)?


Por ejemplo aparición de Ases, y en sus videos de cuando hacia comuniones tiene más cosas.Y muy impecable.

----------


## iscariote

Pues yo solo he visto la aparición de ases

----------


## swaze

No se porque siempre acabamos comparando magos y la mayoría de las veces sale Copperfield a relucir. Copperfield es muy bueno y la verdad tiene unos trucos impresionantes, no solo por como los lleva a la practica sino por lo costosos que son (con esto no digo que sea mejor o peor que otros).

Ahora desde mi punto de vista lo de Copperfield no es la cartomagia, domina algunos trucos pero en lo que es realmente bueno es en la magia de escenario a gran escala.

En cuanto a: 




> No es que me crea con todo el derecho de aprenderlo. Es que todo el mundo tiene derecho a aprender algo para luego hacerlo. ¿O es que acaso pensáis que mi idea es saberlo para publicarlo en youtube, destriparlo, contárselo al primero que me lo pregunte, etc? Pues por si no lo sabíais, la respuesta es no.


Nadie intenta impedírtelo aprender, y desde luego nadie salvo el creador tiene derecho sobre la técnica o el juego, y es el quien decide si lo publica si desea guardarlo en secreto, etc.

Comprendo que quieras usarlo en tu espectáculo o en tu día a día, y te creo cuando dices que no lo quieres para destriparlo en youtube o para contárselo al primero que pase, pero esa es una de las primeras normas en la magia, no revelar trucos y es evidente que sin apenas conocerte y teniendo como norma en este foro no revelar trucos es normal que los que lo saben no deseen desvelarlo.

Es mi humilde opinión y espero que no tem oleste  8)

----------


## Mago Aranda

para los que no lo sepais david copperfiel domina muy bien la manipulacion con cartas monedas etc. 
l
y no olvideis que copperfield es el Rey
lo que el ha aportado a la magia nadie lo ha conseguido hasta ahora
es el mago mas famoso del mundo y de la historia por encima de houdini.blakstone.y mil mas
es normal que otros magos quieran hacer sus logros..como criss angel cyril david blaine etc. pero no son ni la sombra del gran maestro.

y no olvideis que le debemos muchisimo ,,gracias a el la magia esta donde debe estar...

----------


## swaze

> lo que el ha aportado a la magia nadie lo ha conseguido hasta ahora
> es el mago mas famoso del mundo y de la historia por encima de houdini.blakstone.y mil mas


Se que esto es al gusto del que escribe pero...por favor no comparemos a Houdin con Copperfield, Copperfield es un gran mago y un gran producto, su marketing es tan bueno como su magia, pero no ha aportado a la magia nada en comparación con el gran Houdin considerado padre de la magia moderna o con Houdini quien reinvento el concepto de escapismo llevándolo a extremos insospechados.

Eso si, admito que mediaticamente Copperfield ha ayudado muchísimo a poner la magia de moda pero no ha sido el único artífice de ese logro.

----------


## Mago Aranda

todos sabemos que las comparaciones son odiosas
houdini fue un monstruo en el mundo de la magia en su epoca
y copperfield  es otro monstruo en vida 
ojo que a mi me gustan los dos
de estos los dos monstruos de la magia me quedo con copperfield
para gustos colores
respeto la opinion de cada uno 
para mi es el p....amo

----------


## elmagopi

> Pues yo solo he visto la aparición de ases




Pues anda que no te queda nada. De cartomagia hace bastante, y aunque habitualmente no haga, te aseguro que es una máquina. Saludos.

----------


## iscariote

> Iniciado por iscariote
> 
> Pues yo solo he visto la aparición de ases
> 
> 
> Pues anda que no te queda nada. De cartomagia hace bastante, y aunque habitualmente no haga, te aseguro que es una máquina. Saludos.


Y dónde los veis. Yo no he conseguido encontrar ninguno.

----------


## elmagopi

> No se porque siempre acabamos comparando magos y la mayoría de las veces sale Copperfield a relucir. Copperfield es muy bueno y la verdad tiene unos trucos impresionantes, no solo por como los lleva a la practica sino por lo costosos que son (con esto no digo que sea mejor o peor que otros).
> 
> Ahora desde mi punto de vista lo de Copperfield no es la cartomagia, domina algunos trucos pero en lo que es realmente bueno es en la magia de escenario a gran escala.
> 
> En cuanto a: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






A ver, compañeros. Por enésima vez. NO ESTOY PIDIENDO QUE ME DIGÁIS CÓMO SE HACE. ¿Acaso no lo he dejado claro ya? No quiero que me lo digáis. Quiero información sobre ese juego, es decir, dónde está publicado, si se vende, dónde se vende??, quién lo vende??, por cuánto??, etc. 

A quien lo haya creado no le quito el derecho de no querer decirlo y/o venderlo. Vale que no me conocéis tan apenas y que es norma del foro no revelar juegos de magia (y no trucos), pero es que yo no estoy pidiendo que se revele un juego de magia. Estoy pidiendo información de cómo conseguir ese juego. Nada más. ¿Que no está disponible de ninguna de las maneras? Pues oye, no pasa nada. Más se perdió en Cuba. Si se ha comentado por ahí que no se dónde se vende, es porque el creador, DE ALGUNA MANERA está dispuesto a compartir el secreto, y digo de alguna manera, porque no es en el sentido literal de la palabra.
No me ha molestado, pero me sabe mal que se haya armado todo este revuelo sólo porque yo busco información sobre un juego determinado (bien sea en un libro, notas de conferencia, etc), que al parecer, en magiapotagia, no está bien visto.

----------


## elmagopi

> A mi la cartomagia de blaine menos alguna cosa muy puntual me parece bastante mala.Tecnicamente correctito, pero macho es soso pero soso soso soso soso soso soso soso, lo mejor que le he visto es carta firmada en botella de cerveza(que se está bebiendo el espectador).
> 
> En fin,



Creo que deberías ver más cartomagia de Blaine. Saludos.

----------


## elmagopi

> Iniciado por elmagopi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por iscariote
> 
> ...



Cuando salía en televisión, concretamente en Antena 3, uno de los programas, parte de él (del programa) era un mini-recopilatorio, de cómo empezó, la magia que hacía (se le veía de joven, con unos 16 años) y ya hacía grandes y muy buenos (a mi juicio) números de manipulación. Por otro lado, tengo DVD's de escenario, y otros magos amigos míos que también tienen material audiovisual sobre Copperfield entre otros. De ahí lo vemos.

----------


## iscariote

Bueno, pues es una pena que solo lo puedan ver unos privilegiagos.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Iniciado por The Black Prince
> 
> A mi la cartomagia de blaine menos alguna cosa muy puntual me parece bastante mala.Tecnicamente correctito, pero macho es soso pero soso soso soso soso soso soso soso, lo mejor que le he visto es carta firmada en botella de cerveza(que se está bebiendo el espectador).
> 
> En fin,
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que deberías ver más cartomagia de Blaine. Saludos.


Creo que tu deberías ver cartomagia antes de postear.

Saludos,

----------


## cuenk

Será todo lo bueno que quieras pero se le conoce por hacer desaparecer la estatua de la libertad y volar en un escenario... estoy hablando del gran público, que al final son los que te van a ver y van a hablar de ti.
Tu oyes hablar a alguien de Tamariz y te dicen ah si, ese que hace aparecer cartas de la nada, las transforma en otras y hace maravillas con una baraja... Esa es la diferencia... nosé cual es el motivo pero existe.

----------


## elmagopi

> Iniciado por elmagopi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por The Black Prince
> 
> ...



He visto mucha más cartomagia que la te piensas.

----------


## elmagopi

> Será todo lo bueno que quieras pero se le conoce por hacer desaparecer la estatua de la libertad y volar en un escenario... estoy hablando del gran público, que al final son los que te van a ver y van a hablar de ti.
> Tu oyes hablar a alguien de Tamariz y te dicen ah si, ese que hace aparecer cartas de la nada, las transforma en otras y hace maravillas con una baraja... Esa es la diferencia... nosé cual es el motivo pero existe.



Es que no puedes comparar a Tamariz con Copperfield. Tamariz hace magia de cerca, y algunas veces de salón, de teatro, etc. Copperfield hace magia de escenario y grandes ilusiones. Son dos tipos de magia diferente. Te puede gustar uno más que otro. Eso ya es cuestión de gustos, y para gustos los colores. Es como comparar el color blanco con el negro. Ninguno de los dos es más bonito o menos bonito. Para cualquier persona será más bonito el que más le guste. Para cualquier persona, será mejor mago el que más le guste o más le impresione. Lo que tiene Tamariz, además de su nivel y experiencia, es que es el más conocido por los españoles. No tienen mucho surtido de magos para elegir el que más le guste. Para el público profano está Tamariz, Blake, Carrol (que en paz descane), y poco más. Tamariz es un mito. A mí cuando me ven hacer algún juego con cartas casi siempre me dice alguien que es profano a la magia: EL MEJOR ES TAMARIZ. Y no es que sea el mejor. Es el mejor, pero hay muchos como él (al menos a mi juicio), pero es PRÁCTICAMENTE el único conocido.

Un saludo.

----------


## swaze

> Es que no puedes comparar a Tamariz con Copperfield. Tamariz hace magia de cerca, y algunas veces de salón, de teatro
> Un saludo.


Sino me falla la memoria lo que mas hace tamariz no es precisamente magia de cerca propiamente dicha sino cartomagia, si, tiene al publico alrededor pero creo que son conceptos distintos, ojo no digo que no practique esa modalidad sino que por lo que realmente se le conoce, en lo que realmente destaca es cartomagia, igual que copperfield destaca en grandes (y costosas xD) ilusiones.

----------


## magikko

No se pueden comparar leyendas. Es como decir "Que materia es mejor?" Quimica? Biologia? Matematicas?....

Siento que Blane es tan buen cartomago como cualquiera que lleve 2 años con el Canuto (Mas o menos). (aunque una ves lo ví hacer un DL como de un mes de practica)

La botella esta muy chula y parace ser que no la venden en ningun lado, aun que, con pasarse un tiempo diseñando y pensando se podría llegar a lo mismo.

----------


## HEO-.

Tío el vino es Chileno!! en españa dudo q lo encuntres xD!!! si es q eres de alla claro...

he visto esa botella en una tienda de magia pero obio bo es la misma...
creo q  ciryl  el Em. no le sale de lo mejor, se le nota de masiado a la segunda vez de visto el video... aparte consuigue mucha misdirecton con el jueguito de las cajas...

saludos!!

HEO-.

----------


## elmagopi

Tienes razón, compañero. Lo que quise decir con magia de cerca (y se que no es lo mismo) es que hace magia con cartas. Bien es cierto que últimamente no hace magia de cerca, porque hace magia en teatros y demás. Antaño sí que es cierto que hacía mucha magia con gente al rededor. Es posible que me haya confundido con eso. Un saludo.

----------


## Arkite

muy buen truco si señor.

----------


## Marcos Abo.

He visto tres veces a este tío y las tres veces el desarrollo es similar, el de la pecera, este mismo y uno de una hamburguesería que me parece de la leche (abajo pongo el link).

Juzgar a una persona si es buen o mal mago po dos minutos me parece, como mínimo injusto. Yo alucino con este mago, aunque lo que haya visto sea semirepetido.

Sí que querría sabe cómo lo hace, es humano ese sentimiento, pero como decía Tamariz, la magia también se hace para la parte de "niño" que hay en nosotros...tengo que saber disfrutarlo...

Contestando a otro, Youtube es un medio de la leche, pero como en todo, da pena utilizarlo mal, sobretodo en la magia, cuando el secreto es lo que mantiene viva esta ciencia.
Aquí va el de la hamburguesa: 
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=ybRNdbzMXgs

----------


## elmagopi

> Sí que querría sabe cómo lo hace, es humano ese sentimiento, pero como decía Tamariz, la magia también se hace para la parte de "niño" que hay en nosotros...tengo que saber disfrutarlo...



En mi opinión personal y también hablo por experiencia no hace falta NO SABER LOS JUEGOS para disfrutarlos. Cuando yo voy a un espectáculo de magia me dejo el traje de mago fuera, y disfruto como el que más. Y me esfuerzo en no ver los empalmes o las manipulaciones, etc. No hay que hacer ningún esfuerzo. Simplemente hay que ir, ver la magia, y disfrutar...

----------


## Grafologox

elmagopi, me temo que no te quieren entender y ademas de eso, la mayoria
se creen en el derecho de decirte a ti, si deves o no deves saber como funciona un juego.
Como puedes comprobar, tambien estan en el derecho de monopolizar tus
intenciones, vaya a ser que sean malas o negativas...jajaja

Los argumentos que esgrimiran seran de lo mas pintoresco creo que algunos se harian mucho bien alejandose 
un poquito de sus propias incoherencias y de paso de ellos mismos.

Donde estarian los citados si ningun mago, repito NINGUNO compartiese sus
tecnicas, imagino que ya nacieron enseñados sabiendo hacer un matrix o un culebreo, ellos no tienen curiosidad, 
no leen libros ni estudian pases, ellos ya  nacieron asi de listos. 

Deveriamos de hacer una hoguerita con el bobo, numismagia de marre, canuto y algunos de Tamariz por ejemplo, 
al fin y al cabo son magos magistrales pero escriben libros donde esplican sus tecnicas, no veo
a ninguno de esos puristas despotricando contra esos genios.

¿Por que? Pues muy sencillo, precisamente de esos genios aprendieron ellos (y yo) pero a ellos tu curiosidad les incomoda.
Asi de simple amigo, es como el perro del hortelano, que ni comia ni dejaba comer a los demas.

Y ya que un servidor, dado su insuficiente CI, no alcanza a comprender donde  esta esa linea divisioria, 
agradeceria enormemente que alguno de los privilegiados tenga a bien definirme donde empieza y donde acaba. 

Mas que nada, para no ser demasiado "curioso" y para saber cuando tengo que dejar de aprender, de leer y de practicar, 
que igual se me atraganta la sapiencia por exceso y me da un patatus... 

Un saludo

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

increible, como puede ser

----------


## magikko

La linea está en donde se dice que: "entre todos podríamos llegar a saber como se hace" y en el foro no está permitido.

Nadie ha dicho que no se pueda aprender o qué es lo que se debe aprender o no. Uno es libre, pero este no es un foro con ese tipo "aprendizaje". La informacion viene en libros o videos y esos están en tiendas.

Yo no tube la dicha de nacer con el conocimiento, a diferencia de los demás, nací sin saber nada, y lo que sé, no lo aprendí aquí.

Saludos.

----------


## Grafologox

ok magikko, si lo que esta prohibido en el foro, es que un grupo de personas tenga curiosidad por cierto juego, me parece correcto. 

Lo que no me parece tan correcto es que determinados individuos salten a la  yugular ajena a la primera de cambio (y eso en este foro SI que se respira).
Lo peor es que se creen con la "mayor de las razones".
Te recuerdo que tratar a alguien de "fusilero" y "matador" de la magia es algo que se a dicho aqui, eso si que merece tarjeta por faltar al respeto a otro miembro del foro.

Disculpa magikko no se si frecuentaras otros foros, pero cuando un forero hace algo prohibido en un foro, o se le enseña tarjeta o se le expulsa, trabajo que le corresponde a los moderadores, NO a todo aquel que ponga la notita de "purismo"cuando le viene en gana.
Si hombre ya se que los trucos no se revelan, que nadie tiene derecho a robar trucos y todo eso, esa cancion ya me la se.

Pero y si especulando entre varios de nosotros damos con la solucion para hacer un truco, ¿¿por que enseguida se piensa en copiar?? 

Y si conseguimos hacer el truco de OTRA forma estrujandonos el cerebro, ya no copiamos ¿no? por que lo estamos haciendo de diferente forma, pues a eso me refiero magikko. 

Nadie sale en defensa de esa posibilidad, sencillamente con decir que esta prohibido todo solucionado...

Cada uno es purista con lo que quiere ver, yo lo que se tampoco lo he aprendido aqui, he aprendido preguntandome cosas a mi mismo, a los libros o a mis maestros y no se me ocurriria jamas preguntar a un mago, el secreto de un juego.

Pero de eso a decirle a la gente que esta "obrando mal" por proponer cierto debate (no pide en ningun momento el truco) pide opinion, esa es la diferencia que por lo visto nadie quiere apreciar, en pro de el tan sobado secreto profesional.

Ya se que lo que digo sentara mal a muchos, pero hay una palabra que los magos entendemos muy mal, y esa palabra se llama solidaridad y trabajo en grupo. 
El dia que entendamos que 3 cabezas piensan mas y mejor que una, y que 
eso puede redundar en beneficio de todos, ese dia la magia DESPEGARA de su adormecimiento.
Imaginate a einstein ocultando a otros fisicos su teoria de la relatividad, para que "nadie la copie" verdad que parece una comparacion ridicula, pues no lo es,
por que en el mundo de la magia justo se respira lo contrario, mucha mala leche amigo. 

Un saludo

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Ambos teneis razón en lo que comentais pero creo que el tema del que hablais suele tratarse en el Area Secreta del foro, yo aún no he llegado a entrar pero he leido lo suficiente en el foro para deducir que asi es. 

No sé si será asi porque no tengo las reglas del foro a mano, pero creo que no es correcto el desviar el tema inicial de un post y menos aún si se acaba discutiendo (Aunque sea de forma constructiva)

Respecto al tema inicial de este post quiero decir que me parece un gran juego y hay que saber disfrutar los buenos juegos aunque se conozcan sus secretos. Creo haber leido en alguna firma de algún forero algo asi como que lo bonito o atractivo de un juego es el desconocer su secreto.

Saludos y disfrutemos de la magia.  :Wink:

----------


## elmagopi

Grafologox, te doy MATRÍCULA DE HONOR en tus dos comentarios que has hecho líneas arriba. Ya era hora de que alguien me entendiese y ya era hora de que alguien dijese las cosas como las tenía que decir. Que a lo mejor, por ser nuevo si las decía yo se me trataba de novato, tal como se me ha tratado anteriormente, y se me intentaba parar los pies.


A maggiko he de comentarle que cuando dije que entre todos podríamos llegar a sacar cómo se hace, es evidente que no me había leído las normas, gran defecto por mi parte porque es lo primero que hay que hacer y que se me exigió. He de decirte que a día de hoy las he leído tres veces, que mi punto de vista respecto al foro ha cambiado y que si te has fijado (aparte de que dejé de ver este tema para no seguir en la "discusión", por así decirlo) hay un cambio en mi actitud cuando paso de decir "entre todos podríamos investigar y sacar cómo es" a decir "¿alguien sabe dónde puedo encontrar ese juego? (libros, notas de conferencia, etc)". Creo que la diferencia es notable, y otra cosa que si no se nota, la comento de paso, es el respeto que le tengo a la magia. PERO QUE QUEDE CLARO QUE EN NINGÚN MOMENTO PEDÍA QUE ME DIJERAN LA EXPLICACIÓN. Cuando comenté que entre todos podíamos investigar y sacar cómo se funciona el juego, cierta forera de magiapotagia ya saltó con un comentario tal como: "... si quieres te doy el teléfono de Cyril Takayama y se lo preguntas a él directamente si te parece...". El tono era de cabreo y discusión, y una de las normas del foro establece que no está permitido escribir mensajes que induzcan a discusión o pelea.

Entonces ahora yo planteo lo siguiente: Si mi intención nunca fue destripar un juego y esta persona pone mensajes de este tipo, ¿quién no está cumpliendo las normas del foro?

Eso es todo. Espero que sea suficiente.

----------


## mrsai

Que tal amigos, despues de ver tantos comentarios acerca de Cyril, yo quisiera dirigirme con una pregunta aunque quizas un poco tarde pero es algo que vengo tratando de descifrar desde que vi a Cyril por primera vez... Y de verdad espero que no me digan desubicado jajajaja..... 
   Esto me intriga mas que conocer el secreto de sus efectos (aunque no caeria nada mal jajajajjajaj pues son brutales).


---Lo que me ha intrigado desde que vi a Cyril actuar en uno video. En el cual realizaba una rutina de Ambiciosa fue: 
   ¿Cual es el tipo de presentación que utiliza en sus efectos o durante sus sesiones?... Aunque quizas parezca tonto es lo que mas me intriga....espero sus comentarios creticas y tomates jajajjaj...Saludos...

----------


## elmagopi

¿Te refieres a la charla? Porque la presentación se ve en los vídeos. Un saludo.

----------


## mrsai

OK amigo Pi, la charla tambien forma parte importante de la presentacìón magica pero a lo que me refiero es a mucho mas que la charla: el tipo de presentación que utiliza el mago o sea el estilo que lo caracteriza no se si me entiendes?....Saludos

----------


## elmagopi

Hombre, el estilo de cada uno es algo muy personal. Desde mi punto de vista, el estilo no debería ser digno de tomar ejemplo, me explico. Lo que quiero decir con esto es que cada uno tiene su propio estilo, y cuando veo que un mago copia a otro, me siento mágicamente dañado.

----------


## Diego_a

acabo de ver el video y casi se me ponen los ojos como al chino al que le ha dado la botella :shock: .

Esto no creo que lo pueda legar ha hacer leyendo el libro de Canuto :D  :D 

saludos

P.D: Como estara el vino blanco chileno :roll:

----------


## elmagopi

Evidentemente no llegarás hacerlo leyendo el libro de Canuto, más que nada porque en él no sale. Pero sí llegarás a hacerlo si te lo propones, leyendo otros libros en los que sí que salga, si es que los hay.

----------


## Diego_a

> Evidentemente no llegarás hacerlo leyendo el libro de Canuto, más que nada porque en él no sale. Pero sí llegarás a hacerlo si te lo propones, leyendo otros libros en los que sí que salga, si es que los hay.


eso esta claro, despues de leer mucho y estudiar otro tanto.

saludos

----------


## ziko

increible!!

----------


## Heracles

Hola a todos"

Desde mi humilde punto de opinion y siendo muy novato en esto, puedo decir que lo de Cyril Takayama tiene todo mi respeto por el ingenio que cuenta pero creo que se trata de un montaje muy bien montado, valga la redundancia, ya que he visto varios videos de él y en todos parece que las personas son las mismas que en otros videos... un poco extraño, no? O muchisima casualidad que tambien puede ser.... pero tanta??

A ustedes que les parece? 

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## AHC

> Hola a todos"
> 
> Desde mi humilde punto de opinion y siendo muy novato en esto, puedo decir que lo de Cyril Takayama tiene todo mi respeto por el ingenio que cuenta pero creo que se trata de un montaje muy bien montado, valga la redundancia, ya que he visto varios videos de él y en todos parece que las personas son las mismas que en otros videos... un poco extraño, no? O muchisima casualidad que tambien puede ser.... pero tanta??
> 
> A ustedes que les parece? 
> 
> Un saludo


A mi tambien me parece que la mayoria estan armados, yo tambien veo gente "repetida" en algunas apariciones...a lo mejor porque para mi los orientales son todos iguales !!!! jajajaja

Saludos

----------

